# soft plastic advice



## ffjhatem (Feb 13, 2012)

I have been throwing around the idea of making my own soft plastics because my addiction to senkos is breaking the bank. I have been looking at all the kits online and they all look easy and quality but I wanted some input from people who actually use the stuff. So let me know what your favorite type and style mold and plastisol and all that crap. thanks guys


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

I buy my plastic from Bear.I think it is Calhoun I use the medium on all my baits.
I really haven't found a need for the hard yet I do add a little softener thowe sometimes.
As far as molds I can only speak of Bears and bass tackle's and caney creek.
I had one Jackeups and sold it Really didn't like that one.
But the other three I have had no complaints they work great.I use a Bass tackle injector on all three.As far as your Senkos they all make a mold for that.Just go to there sites and I am sure you will find what you wont.AND JUST BE CAREFULL THAT STUFF WILL BURN THE HELL OUT OF YOU.Will I hope that helped you out some.Keep us posted and looking forward to seeing how your baits turn out.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

ffjhatem said:


> I have been throwing around the idea of making my own soft plastics because my addiction to senkos is breaking the bank.


Just following along here. I'd like to see the answers myself. It's getting VERY hard to find the color combination that is slaying largemouth in my area (Fin, Feather, Fur is sold out...Meijers...all gone). I'd rather not shell out $6/pack plus shipping!


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

I order all my stuff from lurecraft. Super service, and they seem to have all you need. For me the decision was made when they gave such good service to foreign customers. I am sure the other does that aswell, but I didnt see the need for it.
Reading on the interwebs, (i.e. tackle underground) you dont find anything negative about any of the dealers (m-f mfg, bears, lurecraft etc.)

Michael


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I did some reading. Don't go with the cheap plastic injection molds. Apparently they can bust easily. Think about hot, molten plastic under pressure.....then....*not* under pressure flying through the air. Uh.....yeah.....no good.

I did read up on making some molds from plaster of paris. Seems extremely easy and only costs a couple bucks (if that). Better than $40+ on an aluminum mold. Only drawback is if you drop the PoP mold, it's broke. But you can always make another.



One question though. I really like the black/blue swirl senkos from Yum! 










I would assume you just pour one color, let it sit, pour the next color, let it sit, and repeat. Correct? Does the plastic need to be completely set or does it still need to be somewhat molten?


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Burks you would wont to pour your two color bait while the plastic is still very hot. so the two colors would be as one. there would be no seem from the color separation..And there are a few 5" senkos molds on Ebay rite now if your are looking.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Ah I see. I sort of figured that but wasn't 100% sure.

Even with o-rings and such, I still go through a pack of senkos every fishing trip, if not more. That's $6-$12 at a time. Adds up quick at $0.50 a worm. If I could cut the cost in half or more, awesome!


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I've been using Caney Creek plastic and like it alot. I also like the way its shipped in a box with a spout. Nice stuff


----------

